# عمارة الهاي تيك (high technology)



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

أخواني و اخواتي المعماريين و المعماريات...
دي معلومات عن مدرسة الـ hi tech أحد تيارات العمارة في مرحلة ما بعد الحداثة و الاسم اختصار لكلمة high technology

المعلومات منقولة من مقال للدكتور خالد السلطاني المعماري العراقي و الاستاذ بمدرسة العمارة بالأكاديمية الملكية الدانمركية للفنون...اما عن الصور فأنا بحثت عنها لأعرضها لكم كتطبيق عملي لفكر و فلسفة هذه المدرسة في كلا من العمارة و التصميم الداخلي.....و الآن أترككم مع المقال أولا:



تيارات عمارة مابعد الحداثة: تيار (الهاي – تيك)

يعتبر تيار " التقنية المتقدمة " High –Technology ، المعروف اختصارا بـ " الهاي – تيك " Hi- Tec ، من اكثر تيارات عمارة ما بعد الحداثة انتشارا وحضورا في الخطاب المعماري المعاصر ، ليس لانه فقط يجعل من مقاربته المميزة واسلوبه الخاص بمثابة " قطيعة" معرفية مع بقية المقاربات التصميمية المعروفة سابقا ً ، تلك المقاربات التى ما لبثت ان ظهرت بشكل فجائي وسريع على مسرح المشهد المعماري الحداثي مؤخرا ً ، وانما ايضا بسبب تقبل طروحاته بسهولة من لدن مصممين مختلفين ينتمون الى مناطق جغرافية متباينه ذات خلفيات ثقافية متنوعة ، وقد ساهم ذلك كله في تكريس حضوره في الممارسة المعمارية المعاصرة كاحد التيارات المعمارية الهامة في المشهد المعماري العالمي ؛ هذا عدا عن اعتماده بصورة واضحة ومباشرة وصريحة على اخر مستجدات النجاحات التقنية ، ما جعل منه تيارا معماريا مقبولا وشائعا يدرك من قبل الجميع كون منتجه يعكس بوضوح " اميج " عمارة مابعد الحداثة ورمزها التصميمي في عصرنا الراهن .

ظهر" الهاي –تيك " كاحد تجليات مسار عمارة الحداثة المتأخرة ، تلك العمارة التى تشكلت خصائصها وبان اسلوبها المميز في السبعينات ، وهذا التيار المعماري في الحقيقة يتوق لتكييف نجاحات التكنولوجيا البنائية لجهة اجتراح تجديد جذري في لغة العمارة انطلاقا من تأثيرات التقدم العلمي الذي احرزته الانسانية مؤخرا واعتبار ذلك التقدم كمكـّون تصميمي اساسي في ابداع منجز تلك العمارة . ينشد " الهاي تيك " الى عكس رمزي لحضور " التكنولوجيا المتقدمة " ، كما يحرص عبر فورماته ذات المظهر الدال الاشارة الى خصوصية العصر المتجسدة بحدث ظهور الصوراريخ عابرة القارات ومركبات الفضاء المكوكية ، كما يسعى الى حضور كل ذلك في منتج عمارة الابنية العامة تحديدا ( لاحقا ، كما سنرى ، سوف يتخطى الهاي – تيك تلك المحددات ويغطي بقية " تابولوجية " المباني الاخرى ، وسنشاهد امثلة عديدة لحضوره المؤثر في عمارة الابنية السكنية على سبيل المثال ) . وايا ً يكن الامر ، فان " الهاي تيك " يمثل آخر مرحلة بالقرن العشرين لصياغة اشكال وفورمات متخمة تكوينيا بالحضورالتقني الرفيع ، تلك المحاولات التى بدأت مع تيار < الكونستروكتيفزم > الروسي في عشرينات القرن الماضي وصولا الى تجارب البنيوية الاخيرة في ستينات ذلك القرن . 

يتميز " الهاي- تيك " عن المراحل السابقة ، بتوقه نحو ابراز خاصية التقنية المتقدمة " سوبر تكنولوجيا " والتى فيها تنمو وتتحول الاستخدامات الوظيفية للتراكيب الانشائية ومنظومة الخدمات الهندسية ، الى عناصر تزيينية ممسرحة ؛ مع مغالاة في اهميتها ومقاساتها ، مغالاة تصل حد التهكم والسخرية منها . وبخلاف مقاربات البنائية < الكونستروكتفيزم > وكذلك البنوية المعتمدة في تحقيق غاياتها الانشائية على الخرسانة والزجاج فان " الهاي –تيك " توجه لاستيعاب وادراك جمالية التراكيب المعدنية ( الحديدية ) مع الالواح الزجاجية . وبالاضافة الى ذلك فقد ادخل " الهاي –تيك " العناصر الخاصة بالخدمات الهندسية مثل انابيب التهوية ومجاري الخدمات الصحية ووسائط الحركة المتنوعة ، بشكل مؤثر في المعالجات التصميمية للمباني التى نفذت وفق طروحاته ، ومستندا على تجارب تكنولوجية صرفة وشائعة في عمارة المنشاءات الصناعية الحديثة التى يلجأ عادة فيها الى تلوين وسائل المنظومات الخدمية بالوان مختلفة ؛ فان " الهاي – تيك " وظف هذا الاسلوب في منتجه المعماري وجعله يعمل باعتباره عنصرا تكوينيا جماليا . 

في المعنى الدلالي للظاهرة ، فان < اباء > " الهاي- تيك " هم معماريو " القصر البلوري " بمنتصف القرن التاسع عشر و مدرسة المعمار " ميس فان دير رو ّ " العقلانية واتباعها في القرن العشرين . ويرى نقاد كثر في الاخير عرابا حقيقيا الى " هاي – تيك " ، ذلك لان " ميس " وان بدا في مطلع حياته المهنية وظيفيا بالعشرينات ، لكنه سرعان ما تنصل عن افكاره السابقة وانتهى في الخمسينات والستينانت بالضد من الوظيفية بمفهومها " الارثوذكسي " من حيث المبدأ . وانطلاقا من ادراكه بقصر اجل الوظيفة ، وظيفة المبنى وعدم ديمومتها طويلا والتى تقود لا محالة الى ما يسمى بظاهرة (الاستهلاك المعنوي ) لها ، فانه سعى وراء تصاميم لمبانٍ ذات فضاءات داخلية تتسم بشموليتها وعمومبتها ، وقادرة ان تتجواب بكفاءة مع متغيرات الوظيفة وتقلباتها السريعة . وقد وظف " ميس " في تقصياته لتحقيق تلك الغايات منظومة التراكيب ذات البحور الفسيحة ، ناقلا العناصر الحاملة من داخل المبنى الى خارجه . وبهذه المقاربة فان " ميس " وانصاره جعلوا من شكل التراكيب الانشائية وايقاعها الصارم اساسا لانتاج جماليات التكوين المعماري للمباني التى صمموها ، بعبارة اخرى وظفت المدرسة العقلانية المعتمدة على نتاجات " ميس فان دير رو " واتباعه مفهوم < التكنونية Tectonic> واعتبرته عنصرا تكوينيا اساسيا في الحل التصميمي ومنبعا استيتكيا رئيسيا بمقدوره ان يشكل جماليات العمارة المشيدة . 

لم يكتفِ " الهاي – تيك " بان يكون بمثابة وريث شرعي لتلك التجارب والمحاولات التى سبقت ظهوره ، وانما طمح الى توسيع واثراء تلك الاساليب بشكل واضح . فالى جانب استخدمات التراكيب الحاملة التقليدية كالمنظومات الهيكلية ، سعى " الهاي – تيك " الى توليفة من مزج منظومات انشائية ثابتة ، مع تلك المعتمدة على التراكيب الحرة كالمنظومات الحبالية " الكيبلية " Cable ، سعيا للحصول على قوة تعبيرية مؤثرة . 

حاول مصممو مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " الى استخدام العناصر المحورية ذات المقاطع المغلقة ( مثل الانابيب ذات المقطع الدائري او المربع ) في حلولهم لمعضلة التراكيب الحاملة ، بدلا من العناصر ذات المقاطع المفتوحة . وواضح جدا بان مثل هكذا استخدمات كانت بباعث الدنو من احراز قيم جمالية صرفة ، اكثر بكثير من استحقاقات المتطلبات الانشائية . ثمة تأكيد ، اذن ، على " تقنية " التكوين ، وهو ما ينزع الي حضوره معماريو " الهاي – تيك " في تصاميم مبانيهم المشيدة . ومن اجل تأشير اهمية استخدامات تبعات التقنية الصريحة في التكوين لجأ مصممو هذه المقاربة الى وسيلة تضخيم ابعاد التراكيب الحاملة ( وتبرير هذا التضخيم ليس نابعا بالضرورة من جراء نتائج الحسابات الهندسية الواقعية ) وانما استخدامها بهذه الطريقة ، اريد بها ايحاء حضور ضخامة التراكيب الانشائية وجسامة عناصر عقدها وكثافة العدد الهائل لمقاطع الاتصالات المحورية والمتصالبة الزاخرة بها واجهات المباني . 

لقد ساهمت مقاربة " الهاي – تيك " على تطوير حلول واستخدامات التراكيب المعدنية الخارجية والتى مكـنّت من تحديث اشكال واجهات المباني الخارجية و" سللويتها " بالاضافة الى تفعيل عنصر اللون كقيمة تكوينية مضافة فضلا على اجتراح ملمس مميز لواجهات مبانيها . لقد سعى الهاي تيك بصورة واضحة وهادفة الى التعاطي تصميما ليس فقط مع شكل المبنى وواجهاته او فضائاته الداخلية ، وانما استطاع ان يدخل في اهتماماته نوعية الفضاءات المجاورة المفتوحة وعناصرها التزينية ومفرداتها النحتية التى تصنع عادة من تلك المادة اياها التى نفذت بها واجهات المباني . 

يعتبر " مبنى مركز جورج بومبيدو للفنون " المطل على ساحة " بوبور" في باريس والمشيد في 1971-77 ( المعماريان : رينزو بيانو R . Piano وروبرت روجيرز R .Rogers ) بمثابة " علامة " ورمز الى نتاج الهاي – تيك . وقد قوبلت عمارة المبنى في بدء ظهورها بموجة من التعليقات القاسية والاوصاف غير المعتادة نظرا لغرابة لغة عمارته وجسارة منطلقات معماريه وجرأتهم في تأويل مرجعيتهم التصميمية ؛ لكن المبنى الذي ُشبه اولا بـ " مصنع لتكرير النفط " تهكما وسخرية من اسلوب عمارته ، بدأ يحظى تدريجيا على اعجاب وتقبل الناس : زواره العديدون ومشاهدو عمارته المميزة . وبدت النقاشات الصاخبة والاراء المتضادة التى اثيرت حول عمارته في بدء ظهوره باعثا مضافا لتكريس حضوره واهميته في سياق عمارة البيئة المبنية وانتشار صيته التصميمي كحدث ثفافي بامتياز .


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بـــقــــيــة الــمقــــال:

في تصديهم للمعضلة التصميمية التى وضعوها امامهم ، انطلق معماريو المبنى من فكرة خلق وابداع فضاءات عرض حرة وفسيحة في آن ، موظفين اطروحة " ميس فان دير روّ " الخاصة بتنظيم فضاءات شاملة لجهة تحقيق اهدافهم ، بيد ان مسعاهم هذا ، تجاوز حدود مقترب " ميس " المعروف باجتراح فضاء شامل وعام في هيئة حافلة فورماتها بالانتظام والوضوح ، عندما اقترحوا حلا ينطوي على ايصال تبعات ذلك المقترب حدوده القصوى . فشكل المبني المتوازي الاضلاع والذي يمتلك عرضا بـ 50 مترا و170 مترا طولا ، تم تسقيف طوابقه الستة عبر منظومة من المساند المتشابكة المثبتة خارج المبنى . ان وجود فضاءات بباع Span لجسور بـاطوال 48 مترا مخصصة لعرض الكتب او اللوحات الفنية ( وهما الوظيفتان الاساسيتان للمركز ) يبدو امرا زائدا على الحاجة ، سيما اذا اخذنا في نظر الاعتبار حتمية وجود فائض الاشغال المكاني المترتب جراء سماكة الجسور ذات المجالات الفسيحة والتى شغلت حيزا مضافا يقدر سعته بنصف فضاءات حجوم المبنى المصممة تقريبا ً، ومع ذلك فان المصممين ذهبوا بعيدا في تعاطيهم مع حلهم المعماري ، مقترحين لنا مشروعا تصمميا مكلفا وغير مبرر وظيفيا ، ولكنه في ذات الوقت يظل مشروعا رائدا تتماهى فيه التقنية تماهيا عضويا مع مكونات لغته التصميمية ، تماه ٍ ينزع المعماريون لان تكون ضربة التكوين وفكرته الاساسية . 

ومع ان هيئة المبنى متمثلة بكتلة منتظمة ، فان شكله العام الخارجي و " سيلويته " Silhouette يبدوان غير ذلك ، لان مصممي المبنى ، وبخلاف مقاربات " ميس فان دير رو " ابتعدوا كثيرا عن محاولات تمثيل انتظامية هيئة الشكل العام للمبنى اواستنطاق فورماته الهندسية الصارمة ؛ وبدا المبنى ، وفقا لرغبة المصممين ، وكأنه لا يزال محاط " بقوالب " اعمال الانشاء الموقتة اكثر بكثير من مبنى مكتمل البناء! . وساهم في تشويش معالجات واجهات المبنى الحضور الكثيف للعدد الهائل من عقد الانشاء والتراكيب البنائية الطولية والمحورية والمتصالبة التى غطت بعناصرها مفردات الواجهة واكسبتها انطباع " الفوضى " العفوية ، بيد انها تظل " فوضى " متقصدة وحتى " مصممة " مسبقا . ومما زاد في خلق حالة " التشويش " الواجهاتي كشف مجاري وانابيب الخدمات الهندسية نحو الخارج ؛ هذا عدا عن اللجوء لتوظيفات عنصر اللون وتشغيله تكوينيا للقيام بوظائف جديدة لم تكن معتادة سابقا في العمارة المدنية . اذ حرص المصممون ان يكون لعنصراللون دورا مؤثرا في صياغة المنظومة التكوينية لواجهات المبنى ، ونحن هنا لا نتكلم عن صبغات مألوفة لمساحات محددة او موقعة على سطوح المبنى ، وانما تم توظيف عنصر اللون بصبغاته المختلفة على اجزاء مختارة من الواجهة المتشكلة من عناصر مختلفة وغزيرة ، توظيف يذكرنا في نوعية اساليب تلوينات عناصر المنشاءات الصناعية . فلونت مجاري التهوية بالاخضر وانابيب الماء بالازرق وقنوات الاسلاك الكهربائية بالاصفر ، في حين لونت عناصر الانتقال والحركة مثل المصاعد والادراج والسلالم الدوارة Escalators بالاحمر . وفي النتيجة فان قرار كشف ونقل جميع المنظومات الانشائية والتركيبة والحركية الى واجهات المبنى اوحى الى تداعيات ملتبسة تشبه الى حد كبير بقلب الاحشاء بطنا لظهر والتى تدخل في تعارض فاضح مع مبادئ ظاهرة " البيونيكا " Bionomic المعمارية المألوفة .

وايا ً يكن الامر ، فنحن امام ظاهرة معمارية جديدة حُظيت بانتشار واسع في مجمل الممارسة التصميمية العالمية غب ظهورها الاول عند ميدان " بوبور " الباريسي ، ومنذ ذلك الحين بات المبنى وعمارته مقصدا للزيارة والتطلع اليه من قبل كثر من الناس . وتشير الاحصاءات ذات الشأن بان موقعه ظل يستقطب العدد الاكبر من زوار متاحف باريس ذات الشهرة العالمية ولسنين عديدة . كما يجدر بالذكر بان موقع الساحة المفتوحة المجاورة للمركز بدت هي الاخرى من اكثر الساحات الباريسية شهرة وازدحاما وتنوع فعاليات . وقد اكتسبت صيتها من صيت المبنى المجاور وعمارته الاستثنائية ، وهو امر يؤكد ما ذهبنا اليه من ان مفهوم الهاي – تيك المعماري لا يقتصر على خلق احياز وحصرها ضمن فورم انشائي فقط ، بقدر ما تستوعب طروحاته ايضا تنظيم الفضاءات المكشوفة ، تلك الفضاءات المطبوعة تصميما بطابع الهاي – تيك ذي اللغة المعمارية الفريدة والمميزة . 

لقد عبر المسار التطوري الذي سلكه " الهاي – تيك " عن نفسه ، وتحدد لاحقا ضمن مقاربتين اثنتين شهدتهما الممارسة المعمارية العالمية اولهما نزوع المصممين المشتغلين ضمن اطار مفهوم " الهاي – تيك " الى تعقيد متقصد لكتلة المبنى الخارجية عبر التشديد على حضورتوابع تكنولوجية ثانوية ولواحق تركبية غير اساسية ، والثاني يكمن في تطلع المصممين الى تكريس وضوح تكتونية المبنى وصفاء كتلته المبتدعة . ويمثل الاسلوب الاول بعد ترسيخ نهج عمارة مركز بومبيدو للفنون في الممارسة المعمارية ، وتقبل مقترب " الهاي – تيك " من قبل مصمممين كثر؛ " مبنى شركة للويد للتأمين " في لندن / المملكة المتحدة ( 1979-84 ) المعمار ريجارد روجيرز ( 1935 ) – احد المصممين الاساسين " لمركز بومبيدو " الباريسي . 

يمتلك المبنى ذو 12 طابقا فوق مستوى الارض كتلة حجمية صريحة وواضحة ؛ فالتصميم الذي يعتمد مسقطه على شكل هندسي منتظم مجزأ الى ثلاثة اقسام ، وتتشكل المنظومة التركبية له من هيكل حديدى مع وجود فناء وسطي مفتوح بارتفاع 93 مترا غطي من الاعلى بعقد نصف دائري . وهذا الفناء يسمح بمرور الانارة الطبيعية الى جميع الاحياز التى تطل عليه . تتشكل المنظومة التركيبة للمبنى من نظام انشائي هيكلي قوامه مساند على شكل انابيب معدنية وجسور حديدية مضلعة تم اخفائها ضمن سقوف ما بين الطوابق . ومن اجل " تعويم " انتظامية الشكل الهندسي للمبنى ، تم " زرع " ملاحق بنائية صغيرة ذات هيئات بخطوط مستقيمة ومنحنية وضعت فيها شرفات الخدمات التقنية ووسائط الانتقال : المصاعد والسلالم الخ .. وهذه الملاحق النـاتـئة هي التى تجزأ كتلة المبنى المنتظمة نوعا ما وتكسبها سمة مميزة عبر اطروحة المعمار الفريدة الساعية الى استنطاق تعبيري لعناصر خدمات المبنى ، وتجسيدها ضمن فورمات معبرة مانحة عمارته في الاخير تأثيرا " تقنيا " واضحا ، يزيده فعالية اجراءات توقيع الانانبيب المعدنية الخدمية على الواجهات ، فضلا على توظيف بريق الالواح المعدنية المغطية لشرفات الاجهزة التقنية لتلك الغاية . ويسهم موقع المبنى في بيئة تاريخية قديمة كوسط " السيتي " بلندن الى ابراز تعارض لغته المعمارية مع نوعية عمارة البيئة المبنية المجاورة ويزيد من شدة تضادها ، الامر الذي يؤدي دائما الى زيادة " الصدمة " البصرية التى يشعر بها المرء جراء مشاهدة عمارة المبنى وهي ضمن سياق البناء التقليدي .


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ^_^

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل و يا ليت لو كان معاه صور

وانا من المعجبين بالتكنلوجيا والتصاميم الهاي تيك 
لكن اظنها تنجح مع الغرب اكثر لانهم يعيشون في فراغات صغيرة واسر متفككة اما في الشرق العوائل كبيرة ونسبة الاطفال كبيرة ويتلفون الاشياء التكنلوجية :1: 

بالنسبة لي ولجيلي نعتبر عمارة الهاي تيك جميلة ومريحة جدا  
وبالنسبة لجيل اهلنا وابائنا يعتبرونها جامدة وفقيرة مع انهم يتقنون التكنلوجيا!!

وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع لكن مفروض تعطي رايك الشخصي بهذه العمارة ^^"

سلاااااام


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي ردك اخت هنادي...بالنسبة للصور و رأيي فمتقلقيش قريب أوي هتلاقيهم في الموضوع


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

نماذج لأعمال مدرسة الهاي تيك

العمارة:


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

هذي صورة لمركز جورج بومبيدو اللي ذكر في المقال وشبه بمركز تكرير النفط ^^"


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

دايما كده سباقة ...علي العموم انا بارفع في الصور حاليا


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

نماذج لأعمال الهاي تيك

العمارة:


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بقية الأعمال المعمارية


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

نماذج لاعمال الهاي تيك في التصميم الداخلي:


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بقية أعمال التصميم الداخلي


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

زي ما شفتوا في الصور الاخيرة الخاصة بالتصميم الداخلي ..في الهاي تيك ليس هناك اي تحرج من إظهار تفاصيل التوصيلات الكهربائية و التوصيلات المختلفة كالتكييف.. فكانوا لا يستخدمون الاسقف المستعارة و معالجات السقف لاخفائها ..بل كانوا يحاولون إدماجها مع عناصر التصميم الداخلي الاخري من حوائط و ارضيات و اثاث..فاساس فلسفة الهاي تيك هو إظهار التكنولوجيا و تاثيرها بقوة في العمارة سواء الداخلية او الخارجية

دي كمان مجموعة صور أخري لتصميمات داخلية للهاي تيك:


----------



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مستني أسمع رايكوا عن الموضوع و يا رب تستفيدوا منه


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

عن جد فلسفة رائعة هل لديك صور عن فلسفة الين يان (بناء طبعا ) او فينغ شوي


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافه جميلة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكم...أختي أحلام أنا لم أسمع من قبل عن مدرسة أو تيار معماري باسم الين يان أو الفينج شوي,يا ريت تديني أي معلومة تعرفيها عنها و إن شاء الله لو لقيت عنها معلومات أجيبها


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي انا مستحيل اقدر اشرحلك حاليا لانهما من اوسع مفهوم الفلسفة بأمكانك الدخول على ال google والاستفسار الدقيق لاكنني متأكدة انك عرف على الاقل الين يان (الفلسفة الصينية التي تناقش الخير والشر ) اعتقد عندما ترى الشعار تعرفها 
في جميع الاحوال اليوم لاتقبل بان تنام اليوم الا ان تعرف لمحة عن هذه الفلسفات


----------



## designer mido (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا بحثت عنها و لكن لقيها هي عبارة عن مجرد نظريات فلسفية صينية لها تطبيقات في مجال الطب الطبيعي و الرياضة الروحانية كاليوجا و لكن ليس لها علاقة بالعمارة و لم أجد أن لها تطبيقات في مجال الفن المعماري


----------



## designer mido (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بمناسبة الرأي اللي أثارته الأخت هنادي و هو إن هناك صعوبة في تقبل العامة لهذا الفكر المعماري بسبب جمودها و تلخيصها للمفردات الجمالية و اختزالها في جماليات التكنولوجيا...يا ريت كل واحد مننا يقول هل هو هو يتوقع فشل أم نجاح هذه المدرسة في عالمنا العربي


أبدأ بنفسي :في مجال العمارة الـ exterior أنا شايف إنه لا مأتوقعش لها الفشل لأن أصلا عامة الشعوب العربية تقبلت أشكال الحداثة و ما بعد الحداثة في الجانب المعماري و الدليل هو شعبية أبراج دبي المختلفة بأشكالها و تصميماتها الحديثة....أما في الـ interior فكواحد بيدرس انتريور أقول هنا بقي ممكن يحصل للمدرسة دي عدم قبول للأن ما يهم المواطن العربي بصورة أكبر هو ما داخل منزله أو محله التجاري ..لأن ده الحيز اللي هو شديد الالتصاق بيه أكثر من الخارج و طبعا كتير هيرفضوا التعامل مع توصيلات الكهرباء و التكييف و تكسيات الاعمدة الخرسانية بطريقة الهاي تيك اليي زي ما قولنا تعتمد علي إظهار هذه العناصر و ليس إخفاؤها و كذلك الخامات المستعملة في الديكور لهذه المدرسة هتكون المعادن و الاستانلس و دي خامات طبعا غير مناسبة للأطفال و قد تسبب لهم الأذي 

يا ريت كلنا نقول رأينا مع العلم إن دي مدرسة جديدة نسبيا علي عالمنا العربي ...و بما إننا مهندسين العالم العربي(بعد ما نتخرج إن شاء الله بعد عمر طوييييييل) فاحنا اللي ممكن نعمل علي نشر هذه المدرسة أو عدم نشرها في عالمنا العربي


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

فهمت ماتريد _ تماما _
انت تبحث عن مدرسة مثل ال هاي تيك تحكي لك عن نفسها وتفسر لك العمارة بنضرياتها كمدرسة الفن المعماري التكسيري والمدرسة الرومانسية ومدرسة التفكيك للفيلسوف جاك داريدا (يهودي فرنسي ) من اصل جزائري ...._طبعا _

اما بالنسبة للبن يانغ او الفبنغ شوي يااخي انت الذي يجب ان تستلهم منها مشاريعك فهما من اروع المدارس في تصميم الاثاث وترتيبه 
عدا عن ذلك في السنة الماضية طلب مننا تصميم كرسي فأستلهمنا فكرته من الين يانغ فكان اجمل مارأه الدكتور 
وبالنسبة للعمارة فأنها ترتبط بجميع انواع الفلسفات حت الروحانية والطبية منها فما بال بالين يانغ


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي محمد، إن الذي يجعلنا نقرر أن نفعل أمر ما أو لا نفعله، هو أننا دائما ما نقوم وببساطة بتحكيم عقلنا على مرجع يكون هذا العقل قد اقتنع به وصيّره أداته المعيارية التي يحتكم إليها وهو عنها راض. فإذا قال له هذا المرجع أن الأمر الذي سيقدم عليه صواب تقدم وإذا قال له أنه خطأ تراجع.


كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للمدارس المعمارية، وعلى حسب ما أشرت إليه في نهاية مشاركتك الأخيرة بقولك:


يا ريت كلنا نقول رأينا مع العلم إن دي مدرسة جديدة نسبيا علي عالمنا العربي ...و بما إننا مهندسين العالم العربي(بعد ما نتخرج إن شاء الله بعد عمر طوييييييل) فاحنا اللي ممكن نعمل علي نشر هذه المدرسة أو عدم نشرها في عالمنا العربي.


هنا سيطرح السؤال نفسه عليك وعلى جيلك من المصممين والمعماريين:

ما هي المرجعية أو المعايير التي ستحتكم إليها لتقرر ما إذا كنت ستتبنى مدرسة الهاي تك أو سترفضها؟ 
 
ومن هذا السؤال ستنبثق مجموعة أخرى من التساؤلات التي تبحث لنفسها عن إجابات شافية في داخل عقلك:

وعلى أي أساس ستقبلها وعلى أي أساس سترفضها؟ 

وفي حالة رفضها إلى أين ستتجه وما الذي سيقود خطاك في هذا الاتجاه أو ذاك؟


----------



## designer mido (29 أكتوبر 2007)

احلام مستغانمي قال:


> فهمت ماتريد _ تماما _
> انت تبحث عن مدرسة مثل ال هاي تيك تحكي لك عن نفسها وتفسر لك العمارة بنضرياتها كمدرسة الفن المعماري التكسيري والمدرسة الرومانسية ومدرسة التفكيك للفيلسوف جاك داريدا (يهودي فرنسي ) من اصل جزائري ...._طبعا _
> 
> اما بالنسبة للبن يانغ او الفبنغ شوي يااخي انت الذي يجب ان تستلهم منها مشاريعك فهما من اروع المدارس في تصميم الاثاث وترتيبه
> ...


لا أنا مش بأبحث عن مدرسة تكون بتشرح نفسها ..مش لازم و مادام الين يانغ ليها تطبيقات في العمالرة يبقيب ليه منتكلمش عنها حتي لو كانت تطبيقاتها غير مباشرة...و انا بدعوكي تقدميلنا موضوع منك عن هذه المدرسة و انا كمان هاشارك فيها باللي وجدته من معلومات


----------



## designer mido (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> هنا سيطرح السؤال نفسه عليك وعلى جيلك من المصممين والمعماريين:
> 
> ما هي المرجعية أو المعايير التي ستحتكم إليها لتقرر ما إذا كنت ستتبنى مدرسة الهاي تك أو سترفضها؟
> ومن هذا السؤال ستنبثق مجموعة أخرى من التساؤلات التي تبحث لنفسها عن إجابات شافية في داخل عقلك:
> ...


 
بالفعل أسئلة مهمة و نحتاج الاجابة عليها ..لتحديد هويتنا و فلسفة عملنا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أتصور أن الهاي تك يكون أحلى في الديكورات الخارجية منها في الداخلية ....


----------



## designer mido (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عايزين نسمع رأيكوا يا باشمهندسين


----------



## أبو زياد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك على موضوعك أخي designer mido
أرى أن هذه المدرسة قد أخذت طريقها وتتوسع في بلادنا خاصة في التصميمات الداخلية لكثير من المكاتب والمحلات التجارية أي الاستعمالات غير السكنية وهي الاستعمالات الأكثر اقتصادية أما داخل المنازل فقد لا تجد طريقاً اللهم إلا في غرف الأطفال وبعض الأماكن داخل الفيلا التي تعبر عن مزاج خاص أما في التصميمات الخارجية فقد أكون ممن لا يشجعونها إلا بما يتوافق وبيئاتنا وليس كما نرى نقل تصميمات وجلبها إلى حياتنا وشوارعنا بألوان غريبة وأشكال أغرب دون تعبير عما قد تظهره من توافق بين التكنولوجيا والاحتياجات الوظيفية للمبنى والظروف البيئية المحيطة به


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

لا موضوعك مش هينفع فية تصفح سريع دة عازة(قعدة )زى مابنقول
ان شاء الله ارجع من الكلية اقرااه
بامانة بهنيك على مشاركات المثمرة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة مؤيد التايكر..أبو زياد.....شكرا علي ارائكم الهامة و المفيدة

الاخت sasy ....شكرا و منتظرينك تقرأي الموضوع براحتك و تجاوبي علي سؤال الموضوع


----------



## الإياد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد عبد اللطيف (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## حاتم مطر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

فلسفه + شيء جميل وجيد


----------



## دينا حامد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، و اتمنى منك تكرارا مثل تلك المواضيع


----------



## designer mido (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا و كنا ننتظر منكم التعليق و النقد علي هذه المدرسة كما طلبنا


----------



## ربيع الروح (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مقال جميــــــــل
عمارة تجاري ثورة المعلوماتية والتقنية الحديثة


----------



## designer mido (19 نوفمبر 2007)

Thnks 4 All


----------



## معماري عراقي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## dodyeng (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Designer_DZ (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع 100٪


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## designer mido (29 أكتوبر 2008)

thnks 4 all


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ^_^

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل و يا ليت لو كان معاه صور

وانا من المعجبين بالتكنلوجيا والتصاميم الهاي تيك 
لكن اظنها تنجح مع الغرب اكثر لانهم يعيشون في فراغات صغيرة واسر متفككة اما في الشرق العوائل كبيرة ونسبة الاطفال كبيرة ويتلفون الاشياء التكنلوجية :1: 

بالنسبة لي ولجيلي نعتبر عمارة الهاي تيك جميلة ومريحة جدا  
وبالنسبة لجيل اهلنا وابائنا يعتبرونها جامدة وفقيرة مع انهم يتقنون التكنلوجيا!!

وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع لكن مفروض تعطي رايك الشخصي بهذه العمارة ^^"

سلاااااام*​


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اشكرك علي الجهد الرئع المذول لهذا الموضوع كما اود ان انوه الي ان هذا النوع من التصاميم لم يستخدم بشكل كبير في الوطن العربي مع انه من اروع التصاميم والأفكار التي لاتمل


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## يا زمن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع جاء في وقته


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا مقال بجد جامد جدا


----------



## Arch_M (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد..تنقصه الصور لكن كلامك غني جدا ومفيد
شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## عروس البحر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

لا بجد بجد المقال مفيد جدا اصلي قريته تاني وميرسي جدا


----------



## maro+jm (10 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد شكررررررررررررررا الموضوع جه فى وقته بالضبط بجد الف شكر_


----------



## سمر الكيالي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع والشرح واضح جدا-- كذلك الصور فهي معبرة عن الموضوع جيدا--اشكر جهودك بارك الله فيك


----------



## الريحانه (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااك الله كل خير
مشكور الموضوع رائع


----------



## mohammed rief3at (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل جدا 
بس على فكرة في مدارس كتير مثل 
المدرسة الشكلية والمدرسة الوظيفية و و و و و و و و و
يا ريت لو في حد عندة اي معلومات عن هذة المدارس او صور ينزلها


----------



## جهاد محمد سعد (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد معلومات عن مدرسة الهاي تك في مادة النقد المعمارى ونقد لها ولافكارها ومبادئها


----------



## جهاد محمد سعد (27 أبريل 2009)

هل يوجد احد هنا ؟ ام لا


----------



## جهاد محمد سعد (27 أبريل 2009)

*مدرسة الهاي تك*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اريد معلومات عن مدرسة الهاي تك في مادة النقد المعمارى ونقد لها ولافكارها ومبادئها*​


----------



## جهاد محمد سعد (27 أبريل 2009)

يابشر ياناس هل انا في الصحراء ؟


----------



## aboftwa (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جوزيتم خيرا


----------

